# Pool panel code compliant?



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

It definitely doesn't comply with working space and needs to be moved. Can it be moved in front of the pump/equipment?

And that NM has to go/be changed.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Ain't that purdy ?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Move the pump?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Happens in 9 out of 10 pool jobs eventually.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Can you expose the existing conduit run from below grade and cut it back to a new 90 and expansion fitting? You could get the clearances and workspace you need that way.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Move the pump and replace the back board.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Diving on to the problem out of the sun.
Hinge the fence and point the panel and etc. at the Fence. When open you have clearance.
Pretty stupid location if the fence is the property line.

Going to take $$$$$ and a fair amount of time to reorganize that mess.


----------



## ElectriPat (Jan 24, 2015)

My plan is to cut the strut nearest the camera down to below grade (file away sharp edge, set a new piece of strut in a post hole of quickset concrete to the left of the back piece on the same plane, junction existing feed extend with liquidtight, make a rack with strut and set new board/panel/timer/receptacles. All will face the walkway between edge of the filter and the fence on the left.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

I always build my back boards from treated 2x6 or wider
it takes a few minutes to determine box placement etc. so that no screw holes fall in between boards
but it will last SOOO much longer than plywood


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I like to rummage through the dumpsters when I see pieces of Azack sheets. They make great back boards and I don’t have to paint them.


----------

